# Calling young expats......



## Jodiewodie (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,
My boyfriend and I are hoping to move to Alicante at the begining of next year. We haven't been able to narrow it down too much yet but we are thinking maybe Torrevieja. What I would like to know is if there is a young British expat community in Alicante? I am 28 and my partner is 31.
We both live and work in France at the moment, and have been here for 10 years. We both speak French but the area we live in has very few Brits which we miss. We both have our own businesses, mine can be ran from anywhere and my boyfriend intends to fly back to France once a month.
Any info would be gretly appreciated as I am new on here


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jodiewodie said:


> Hi,
> My boyfriend and I are hoping to move to Alicante at the begining of next year. We haven't been able to narrow it down too much yet but we are thinking maybe Torrevieja. What I would like to know is if there is a young British expat community in Alicante? I am 28 and my partner is 31.
> We both live and work in France at the moment, and have been here for 10 years. We both speak French but the area we live in has very few Brits which we miss. We both have our own businesses, mine can be ran from anywhere and my boyfriend intends to fly back to France once a month.
> Any info would be gretly appreciated as I am new on here


Hi Jodie

Welcome to the forum

You know that Torrevieja and Alicante aren't exactly right next door to each other?


----------



## Jodiewodie (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't word that correctly; we have been looking at Alicante and South of Alicante including Torrevieja


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

We are also planning on moving to Spain next year 1st March 2012 if we can and I am 22 and my partner is 25. We are like you and looking for a young community but near Marbella and we both work from home as well.

Keep in touch as to how you are getting on 
x


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

No young ones, all old gits, and should you consider the Canary Islands we are even older


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey can still be young at heart though


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Claire11 said:


> Hey can still be young at heart though


No, just daft


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Im young... well 29.. thats young isnt it!

I live near the airport. The younger crowd live in places like Benidorm but there are a few of us scatered around! Get in touch when you come out and we can have a brew (n no i sound old saying brew dont i) jeje


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The Mrs & I moved to the Alicante province when we were both 30 (7 years ago). If I was put on the spot to generalise I would say that 75% of the expats of this age had been here for quite a few years, relocating here as kids and therefore growing uip with the culture & language, and 25% coming over here with their parents or in laws as 20- somethings and hoping to forge a better life for themselves.
We started off with a wide circle of friends (from all nationalities) 7 years ago, but the economic collapse has meant that many have moved away to find work opportunities. I'm about 1 hour North of Torre, so can't speak for what the town is like.

What draws you towards Torre in particular ?


----------

